# Active FTP mode behind a router NAT over cable modem



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I need to make an upload to a server which refuses to accept Passive connections. However, every attempt I have made to force Active mode comes back with a 550 error. I have tried in Smart FTP 2.0, Internet Explorer 7, and Windows Explorer in XP SP2.

I have also tried putting the computer into the DMZ and I set up port forwarding for FTP for this computer. Still no luck.

Specifically I am trying to connect to ftp.productupload.live.com to upload a product feed to their beta search service. Login and password are correct, from what I can tell.

I am using a cable modem hooked to a NetGear router.

Any ideas?


----------

